# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kam mundësi të ndryshoj emrin tim të regjistrimit?

## ClaY_MorE

*Kam dëshirë të ndryshoj emrin tim të regjistrimit në forum, si të veproj?*

Keni të drejtë vetëm *një herë* të kërkoni që emri juaj i regjistrimit të ndryshohet dhe _jo të gjitha kërkesat do të merren parasysh!_


*Kush mund të më ndryshojë emrin?*

Emrin mund ta ndryshojnë vetëm administratorët e forumit, kështu që nis një mesazh privat tek njëri nga administratorët e forumit ose një mesazh në postën elektronike: *webmaster@forumishqiptar.com*. Shkruani arsyen përse dëshiron të ndryshosh emrin.

----------


## Fiori

*Po vendos me poshte disa arsye qe do te merren parasysh :*

Tani identifikoheni me emrin e plote (emer mbiemer) dhe kerkoni te njiheni vetem me emrin ose nje pseudinim. Keni nje pseudonim me numra/karaktere/iniciale dhe kerkoni dicka me te plote per tu identifikuar.Keni nje pseudonim te huaj, dhe doni nje pseudinim shqiptar.


*Rastet kur ndryshimet nuk do te merren parasysh (arsyeja per kete eshte sepse krijon ngateresa midis lexuesve dhe vete forumi humbet seriozitetin) jane :*

Tani keni si pseudonim *** dhe doni ta ndryshoni ne ^***^Pseudonimi nismetar eshte 'Candy' dhe doni ta ndryshoni ne 'HotGirlUSA'



Zakonisht kur marr kerkesa te tilla jam shume e qarte ne shpjegim pse e ndryshova apo pse nuk e ndryshoj dot pseudonimin tuaj, ndaj mjafton nje mp per tu sqaruar.


Pershendetje

----------


## Inteligjentja

Me eshte bere boze kky nickaname dhe kam dash me e ndryshu , a mund ta bej nje gje te tille? Nqs po si? Nqs jo pse jo?  :Lulja3:

----------


## Darius

Ndryshimi i emrit sic eshte permendur dhe ne dy shkrimet siper tendit e specifikojne mire se kur mund te aplikohet. Nuk mund te ndryshohet nje emer me justifikimin qe me eshte bere boze  :buzeqeshje:  Ndryshimet e emrave jane gjera qe evitohen te behen sa me shume te jete e mundur pasi krijojne ngaterrese tek antaret e tjere. Per te bere nje gje te tille duhet te kete nje arsye sa bindese aq dhe te forte. Boza nuk ploteson kushtet  :ngerdheshje:

----------

